# One way car hire UK to Spain?



## chad norman

Hi guys,

We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!

One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.

Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?


Thanks


Chad


----------



## xabiaxica

chad norman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!
> 
> One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chad


I don't know of a one way car hire, but there is a one way van hire company operating out of Jávea


----------



## Ettylou

chad norman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!
> 
> One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chad


Is it a car you're looking for or a van? We're using a company called Vanomos when we move in June. They mainly do vans but are really helpful, if you email Scott & he maybe able to help you or point you in the right direction. If you do a Google search you'll find them  x


----------



## chad norman

Thanks guys,

Heard of Vanomos, in fact I think I have seen them mentioned on this forum already! I'll give them a call and see what they can offer.

We are looking at various options in an attempt to sell the Uk car in Britian and move over to Alicante (probably Ciudad Quesada!) with only a few boxes, 2 adults, 2 small dogs and a cat!

I'm still exploring buying a Spanish plated car in the UK (on a seperate thread!) but insurance might well be the issue with no Spanish address.

We thought we had sussed it with a small van hire but I believe this would count as freight over the channel and the animals are an issue!

Appreciate any more thoughts on this, worst case I'll drive the UK car over and get a seperate Van delivery but as most people, we are trying to do everything on the cheap (or cheaper...).

Cheers

Chad


----------



## xabiaxica

chad norman said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Heard of Vanomos, in fact I think I have seen them mentioned on this forum already! I'll give them a call and see what they can offer.
> 
> We are looking at various options in an attempt to sell the Uk car in Britian and move over to Alicante (probably Ciudad Quesada!) with only a few boxes, 2 adults, 2 small dogs and a cat!
> 
> I'm still exploring buying a Spanish plated car in the UK (on a seperate thread!) but insurance might well be the issue with no Spanish address.
> 
> We thought we had sussed it with a small van hire but I believe this would count as freight over the channel and the animals are an issue!
> 
> Appreciate any more thoughts on this, worst case I'll drive the UK car over and get a seperate Van delivery but as most people, we are trying to do everything on the cheap (or cheaper...).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chad


have a look at the one I mentioned

you can self-drive or they do it for you

there's a section on their website about pets, too

way2go


----------



## Merseybob

chad norman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!
> 
> One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chad


Why not buy a left hand drive car suitable for your needs with uk plates now, get insurance over here as normal, make sure you let them know you are going of to Spain for a Recce.n Then when you go to Spain you will have had it 6 months and you can then register it in Spain. Transfering ownership etc.
So instead of renting it and not having a car out there you will have the car available.
This what I have done.
Or can someone else adjust this advice somehow?


----------



## chad norman

Thanks MerseyBob,

Good advice, probably the direction we were going to be honest! Only downside that I can see with this is choice but at least there are a couple of LHD dealers out there!


Will keep looking

Cheers

Chad


----------



## Merseybob

chad norman said:


> Thanks MerseyBob,
> 
> Good advice, probably the direction we were going to be honest! Only downside that I can see with this is choice but at least there are a couple of LHD dealers out there!
> 
> 
> Will keep looking
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chad


Bought a Passat estate and stuffed it to the roof and a roofbox full to take stuff to leave out there, only trouble was I had at least another half load and that is still waiting in the UK. I should have in hindsight bought a trailer and tow bar as well.
The main thing is that there is a car out there waiting when we go and works out very cheap compared to car hire in any season.

Good Luck with car hunting and remember that your reciept needs to show the VAT on it for this transfer lark if it is not Spanish reg.


----------



## raislander

Has anyone used vanomos service for moving from UK to Spain or vice versa???

We are planning to rent a one way van with them, but not sure about if they are realiable or not. Could you tell me a little about your experiences, or if you would recomend another company instead???

Thanks!!!

Regards. 

Raislander.


----------



## baldilocks

We hired a van (Renault Master) and actually did two round trips which still worked out cheaper than a removal firm, plus we were able to bring many of SWMBO's cherished houseplants (Orchids, etc, some of which were over 20 years old). OK so you have to take it back to UK but it is, then, just a cheap flight out to Spain. 

If you buy your Spanish car here while you have the van, leave the car at the airport so it is ready for when you fly out, that is the best option. Re-registering and plating a LHD car from UK is, I understand, expensive and may even be impossible if you bring a RHD vehicle and there is less than good all-round vision from the driver's seat (e.g. a van, mobile caravan, etc.)

The van hire firm we used was based (I think - it was nearly 3 years ago) in Leeds or Liverpool (?) but had branches all over. We used the Tunnel which only cost £49 each way (travelled at night) and no problems nobody checked us (no passports, no customs) in fact my suegra (US citizen) arrived here with no stamp in her passport which was useful since they could not prove she had been here longer than allowed when she applied for residency.


----------



## niick66

chad, not sure if you have moved yet but I am moving about 100km north of Alicante and have a booked a van from way2go based in a place called Javea. They have been really helpful and get you a discount on Brittany Ferries. I am also taking cats but this has not been a problem in the booking stages. As for the car, I am keeping my UK car and running it on Uk plates. 
Hope this helps


----------



## xabiaxica

niick66 said:


> chad, not sure if you have moved yet but I am moving about 100km north of Alicante and have a booked a van from way2go based in a place called Javea. They have been really helpful and get you a discount on Brittany Ferries. I am also taking cats but this has not been a problem in the booking stages. As for the car, I am keeping my UK car and running it on Uk plates.
> Hope this helps


yes, Way2Go have a very good reputation


----------



## thrax

We used J Hire Ltd based in Southampton. In fact they rent many of their vans to Way2Go who only have a small fleet. Very helpful and we brought out 4 cats with no problems at all. Make sure you have the proper documentation for your animals - pet passports etc


----------



## Stravinsky

Way 2 go dont have too small a fleet at all. They also have a 7.5 tonner and a box trailer. The ferry discount can be quite useful, especially of course on the Santander ferry which is quite costly any way.

I know the owners, they have a good business ... you can check out their web site which is very helpful


----------



## thrax

I know them well Strav and they told me to go to the other company as they only had a small fleet available. They are a good company and they treated me well and were genuinely sorry they couldn't meet with my requirements. The other company works closely with them and seem to be all one happy family !!


----------



## mustlovedogz

*Us too....*



chad norman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!
> 
> One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chad


Been following all your threads Chad as we are also trying to decide the best way to locate us and our small dog back to Spain. We already did the drive from the south of Spain back to UK a few years ago, and we could NOT hire a car all the way. We had to drive to Perpignan in France, collect another French Hire car, drive both back to Girona, leave the Spanish one there, drive the French Hire car back up the road to Dover, leave it there, get all our stuff on Ferry by hand (including the dog!! NOT easy (although the French guys were excellent and drove us on in a van) get to other side (NO HELP) and we had to collect UK car from Dover to Scotland. PHEW so we know you can not hire a car all the way.... but I AM liking the look of one way van hire.... it seems purchasing a LHD here first might turn out to be more difficult than we thought (especially as we are in Scotland) - like you, we don't want to be stuck down there with our RHD having been used to LHD while living in Europe.
Although LHDs are slightly cheaper here, it seems it might be balanced out by not having to re-register or do as many checks or take as many risks or breaking down half way there. Might turn out to cost more than buying down there. 
Also loving the 15% ferry discount from "way 2 go" - Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Magnum03

Try calling Herz. I've bern through the same search just with a Van. No luck, but Hertz would rent us a normal car to drive to Spain one-way. That was from Denmark, don't know about the UK.


----------



## mustlovedogz

Magnum03 said:


> Try calling Herz. I've bern through the same search just with a Van. No luck, but Hertz would rent us a normal car to drive to Spain one-way. That was from Denmark, don't know about the UK.


Actually, you are right... it was a One Way Hire we got when the Italian bureaucracy so beyond ROYALLY messed up our gorgeous German Ford Escort Import which we then had to scrap (for "scrap" read "paid to get it taken away by someone who was more than likely going to sell it, but said it was scrap yard") after it made it all the way from Germany, they didn't have a CLUE about how we could re-register it, I was telling the girls in the DVLA equivalent the laws which they didn't know. So we ended up car less and had to hire to Spain, so we did do a one way hire that way. But couldn't seem to do one back to UK through France. Weird.


----------



## mustlovedogz

mustlovedogz said:


> Actually, you are right... it was a One Way Hire we got when the Italian bureaucracy so beyond ROYALLY messed up our gorgeous German Ford Escort Import which we then had to scrap (for "scrap" read "paid to get it taken away by someone who was more than likely going to sell it, but said it was scrap yard") after it made it all the way from Germany, they didn't have a CLUE about how we could re-register it, I was telling the girls in the DVLA equivalent the laws which they didn't know. So we ended up car less and had to hire to Spain, so we did do a one way hire that way. But couldn't seem to do one back to UK through France. Weird.


Just checked.... Hertz DO do one way hire from Glasgow to Malaga!!!! Guess things must have changed. Or maybe it was less expense to do it the way we did it.... cause the one way hire is OVER 2 Grand, for a larger car its almost £3,000!!! crikey!


----------



## kezza972

chad norman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are moving to Spain (Costa Blanca) next Feb and are trying to do some much needed advance planning!
> 
> One thing I'm trying to get more information/prices on is a 'One way car hire' from the UK to Spain! So far no luck, no one appears to be offering such a service.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on companies offering this service?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chad





Hi Chad, just wondering if you had sorted one way hire yet? We are also moving out to Javea in Feb! Looking at loads of quotes and waytogo seems cheapest i can find. didnt know they offered ferry discount, thats just swayed me to book now! We also have 2 cats who have jut got their passports!
message me if you havent already sorted van and maybe we could take some of your bits?

Enjoy Spain if you dont see this before!
Kerry


----------



## xabiaxica

kezza972 said:


> Hi Chad, just wondering if you had sorted one way hire yet? We are also moving out to Javea in Feb! Looking at loads of quotes and waytogo seems cheapest i can find. didnt know they offered ferry discount, thats just swayed me to book now! We also have 2 cats who have jut got their passports!
> message me if you havent already sorted van and maybe we could take some of your bits?
> 
> Enjoy Spain if you dont see this before!
> Kerry


wow!! so many new people coming to Jávea :clap2:


btw - Way2Go do removals as well as one way van hire

they have just given me a quote for bringing a few boxes over from mt late Dad's garage now that the house has been sold & I'm very impressed at how reasonable the rates are!

so if there's anything you can't quite fit in the car...


----------



## chad norman

Hi Kezza, 
We are in Spain already, moved in Dec a bit earlier than planned. We ended going with a removal company that I would not reccommend so can't be of any help on that front. We didn't go down the one way hire route as we went throught the tunnel and if the vehicle is over a certain size it has to go freight and the missus said she wasn't happy leaving the animals alone at all. So we went to Basingstoke and bought a left hand drive car and kept them with us. The journey was great but not so with the moving company sadly.


----------



## kezza972

Oh wow, Im jealous you are there already!ha!
We are now considering buying a minibus and removing most of the seats to bring things with us and the cats. Then sell it when we arrive, hopefully to someone who wants to move back or just needs a van etc. Looked into removal quotes and they only do minimum of 4 day rentals, where we only need 2. 
We are just weighing up ferry prices now and whether its best to go Portsmouth - Santander or Portsmouth - La Havre.


----------



## VFR

kezza972 said:


> Oh wow, Im jealous you are there already!ha!
> We are now considering buying a minibus and removing most of the seats to bring things with us and the cats. Then sell it when we arrive, hopefully to someone who wants to move back or just needs a van etc. Looked into removal quotes and they only do minimum of 4 day rentals, where we only need 2.
> We are just weighing up ferry prices now and whether its best to go Portsmouth - Santander or Portsmouth - La Havre.


Afraid a minibus ain't worth 2bob here as it cannot be put onto Spanish plates & trying to find someone who wants it to go back to the UK ......... ?


----------



## Stravinsky

kezza972 said:


> Oh wow, Im jealous you are there already!ha!
> We are now considering buying a minibus and removing most of the seats to bring things with us and the cats. Then sell it when we arrive, hopefully to someone who wants to move back or just needs a van etc. Looked into removal quotes and they only do minimum of 4 day rentals, where we only need 2.
> We are just weighing up ferry prices now and whether its best to go Portsmouth - Santander or Portsmouth - La Havre.


https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


----------



## Stravinsky

kezza972 said:


> Oh wow, Im jealous you are there already!ha!
> We are now considering buying a minibus and removing most of the seats to bring things with us and the cats. Then sell it when we arrive, hopefully to someone who wants to move back or just needs a van etc. Looked into removal quotes and they only do minimum of 4 day rentals, where we only need 2.
> We are just weighing up ferry prices now and whether its best to go Portsmouth - Santander or Portsmouth - La Havre.




https://www.way2gohire.com/home/

Cant do it?


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


that's at least the second (third maybe) time that's been posted on this thread


----------



## kezza972

They will only do minimum of 4 days hire


----------



## xabiaxica

kezza972 said:


> They will only do minimum of 4 days hire


1 day to load


2 days to travel


1 day to unload



& possibly cheaper than buying a minibus that you can't get rid of this end


----------



## Stravinsky

kezza972 said:


> They will only do minimum of 4 days hire


And thats what you will need, as Xab says
I know, Ive done it in one hit. It takes about 24 hours door to door London / Valencia area) if you dont stop, and then you are in no state to do anything straight away when you get there.

Also, as stated, you're unlikely to sell a minibus, especially when you have ripped the inside out of it


----------



## sunny sunshine

Hi I am moving to Estepona in May with my son and dog and cat. I have been exploring for hours and hours, then many different methods of getting us and our gear there. I too agree Way2gohire, seem best price so far. However, have big question. 

I live in kent so was just thinking of going on channel tunnel to Calais as quick! Then drive from there (yes long way I know, but my Dad is going to help share the drive). But when I spoke with someone the LWB vans come under freight, therefore you cannot take any animals onboard!!

Please help someone, as what ferries or crossing methods can I cross with the van and my animals?? Thank you very much


----------



## baldilocks

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi I am moving to Estepona in May with my son and dog and cat. I have been exploring for hours and hours, then many different methods of getting us and our gear there. I too agree Way2gohire, seem best price so far. However, have big question.
> 
> I live in kent so was just thinking of going on channel tunnel to Calais as quick! Then drive from there (yes long way I know, but my Dad is going to help share the drive). But when I spoke with someone the LWB vans come under freight, therefore you cannot take any animals onboard!!
> 
> Please help someone, as what ferries or crossing methods can I cross with the van and my animals?? Thank you very much


Hi
We used a LWB Renault Master for two round trips with no problems going through the tunnel. True, we didn't have animals but we did have pot plants and we weren't checked by customs nor passports. My m-i-l is US citizen and had residency in UK - she came with us on the first trip and, to date, her passport doesn't show her having left the UK or arriving anywhere in France or Spain.

We travelled at night (cheaper thru tunnel £49 when we did it) having spent all day loading (in pouring rain) the first time and only had minimal sleep so didn't make our planned first stop (Bayonne) having had to find a b&b en route. Second time, in light of experience, we had a reasonable sleep before setting off and went through to Bayonne then second day on through to home in Jaén province.

We have also done the journey both ways by car (Citroen Berlingo) but took it more leisurely with an overnight stop in Calais but we were travelling to and from Clacton in Essex which is a few more hours into UK. 

For overnight stop near Bayonne - recommend Premier Classe (cheap and cheerful) which is better than Formule 1 since you have your own toilet and shower facilities (minimal) whereas with F1 you have to queue and share, PC has better breakfasts too! The Bayonne PC and F1 are about ½mile off the motorway so no geat diversion off-route.


----------



## sunny sunshine

baldilocks said:


> Hi
> We used a LWB Renault Master for two round trips with no problems going through the tunnel. True, we didn't have animals but we did have pot plants and we weren't checked by customs nor passports. My m-i-l is US citizen and had residency in UK - she came with us on the first trip and, to date, her passport doesn't show her having left the UK or arriving anywhere in France or Spain.
> 
> We travelled at night (cheaper thru tunnel £49 when we did it) having spent all day loading (in pouring rain) the first time and only had minimal sleep so didn't make our planned first stop (Bayonne) having had to find a b&b en route. Second time, in light of experience, we had a reasonable sleep before setting off and went through to Bayonne then second day on through to home in Jaén province.
> 
> We have also done the journey both ways by car (Citroen Berlingo) but took it more leisurely with an overnight stop in Calais but we were travelling to and from Clacton in Essex which is a few more hours into UK.
> 
> For overnight stop near Bayonne - recommend Premier Classe (cheap and cheerful) which is better than Formule 1 since you have your own toilet and shower facilities (minimal) whereas with F1 you have to queue and share, PC has better breakfasts too! The Bayonne PC and F1 are about ½mile off the motorway so no geat diversion off-route.


Thank you very much for that...


----------



## baldilocks

sunny sunshine said:


> Thank you very much for that...


BTW forgot (age y ou know) to mention that we went normal tunnel - not freight.


----------



## sunny sunshine

Ok I am a little confused then, as the research I have done the LWB is 15 cubic square metres van used mainly for transport of goods. When I spoke with the lady at euro tunnel, she said anything over 3 cubic metres was freight. Said that on website also (see below). So not sure if having blonde moment, but surely most people travelling with a LWB would have more than 3 cubic metres?

_ Vans carrying commercial goods for resale must be booked through our freight service. To book click here. Vans carrying non-commercial goods exceeding 3 cubic metres in volume (similar in volume to the boot area of a large family estate car) must also be booked through our freight service. To book click here. If you have any questions please call our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35. _


----------



## baldilocks

sunny sunshine said:


> Ok I am a little confused then, as the research I have done the LWB is 15 cubic square metres van used mainly for transport of goods. When I spoke with the lady at euro tunnel, she said anything over 3 cubic metres was freight. Said that on website also (see below). So not sure if having blonde moment, but surely most people travelling with a LWB would have more than 3 cubic metres?
> 
> _ Vans carrying commercial goods for resale must be booked through our freight service. To book click here. Vans carrying non-commercial goods exceeding 3 cubic metres in volume (similar in volume to the boot area of a large family estate car) must also be booked through our freight service. To book click here. If you have any questions please call our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35. _


I've just looked at their website and they've completely changed the rules. I would suspect that this is to stop the Man 'n van people using the cheap tunnel service for commercial purposes. Our journeys with the LWB Master were at the end of 2008 and although we did the journey with the Berlingo in autumn 2009 when things were still the same, they must have changed everything since. Sorry if I misled you.


----------



## sunny sunshine

baldilocks said:


> I've just looked at their website and they've completely changed the rules. I would suspect that this is to stop the Man 'n van people using the cheap tunnel service for commercial purposes. Our journeys with the LWB Master were at the end of 2008 and although we did the journey with the Berlingo in autumn 2009 when things were still the same, they must have changed everything since. Sorry if I misled you.


Ok thank you for your time, just didn't know if it was just 'me' as have read what you explained on lots of threads? I will keep looking into it, if anyone can shed any light on this I would be truely grateful...


----------



## Stravinsky

sunny sunshine said:


> Ok thank you for your time, just didn't know if it was just 'me' as have read what you explained on lots of threads? I will keep looking into it, if anyone can shed any light on this I would be truely grateful...


We came in a LWB Luton van on tunnel, no problem ... but it was a few years ago now!
Have you actually rung to ask what the freight rate is?


----------



## sunny sunshine

Stravinsky said:


> We came in a LWB Luton van on tunnel, no problem ... but it was a few years ago now!
> Have you actually rung to ask what the freight rate is?


Hi yes I did ring to clarify the rates as was unsure, spoke with a lady who basically said no animals on frieght allowed and as LWB van with more than the 3 cubic metres had to be freight??!!

Has anyone else travelled in last year please? Or can give any other options, I live in kent so very closs to that crossing, but open to offers.

I have of course had quotes from airlines, 'dog movers' and removals. But feel cheapest and nicest would be drive down with all our gear and animals...

Thank you


----------



## baldilocks

I agree on the driving down, one can, if one wishes see a bit of the French and Spanish landscapes.

Have you considered the options of LWB van via the freight service and send the animals by car via the car service and meet up in Calais and the car going back to UK. The round trip with the car could be done on a day-return so not too expensive, maybe a friend or neighbour would be willing to do you the favour with the option of a bit of duty-free shopping on the side.

It's only a thought but may provide the solution - you would have to work out the logistics though but they shouldn't be too difficult. The whole thing is definitely cheaper than using a third party removal service and great fun(?) and a great start to the new adventure, too!


----------



## sunny sunshine

baldilocks said:


> I agree on the driving down, one can, if one wishes see a bit of the French and Spanish landscapes.
> 
> Have you considered the options of LWB van via the freight service and send the animals by car via the car service and meet up in Calais and the car going back to UK. The round trip with the car could be done on a day-return so not too expensive, maybe a friend or neighbour would be willing to do you the favour with the option of a bit of duty-free shopping on the side.
> 
> It's only a thought but may provide the solution - you would have to work out the logistics though but they shouldn't be too difficult. The whole thing is definitely cheaper than using a third party removal service and great fun(?) and a great start to the new adventure, too!


Thanks Baldilocks, that is a great idea actually.


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> I agree on the driving down, one can, if one wishes see a bit of the French and Spanish landscapes.
> 
> Have you considered the options of LWB van via the freight service and send the animals by car via the car service and meet up in Calais and the car going back to UK. The round trip with the car could be done on a day-return so not too expensive, maybe a friend or neighbour would be willing to do you the favour with the option of a bit of duty-free shopping on the side.
> 
> It's only a thought but may provide the solution - you would have to work out the logistics though but they shouldn't be too difficult. The whole thing is definitely cheaper than using a third party removal service and great fun(?) and a great start to the new adventure, too!


Cant you travel as a foot passenger on the eurotunnel?


----------



## mustlovedogz

sunny sunshine said:


> Thanks Baldilocks, that is a great idea actually.


Sunny Sunshine, Dover to Calais allow "walk on" dog passengers so you wouldn't need someone to drive on really. We did it a few years ago. Where does the tunnel come out though? Is it miles away from Calais?

We leave at the weekend for the Portsmouth to Bilbao crossing with a Pet Friendly Cabin. Great eh? I just know my wee boy is going to take up all of the bed!!!!
Thats if the van turns up, doesn't break down, if the snow doesn't come and we get snowed in, if the gales don't stop the ferries from running... if if if if if if if if... arghhh...


----------



## sunny sunshine

mustlovedogz said:


> Sunny Sunshine, Dover to Calais allow "walk on" dog passengers so you wouldn't need someone to drive on really. We did it a few years ago. Where does the tunnel come out though? Is it miles away from Calais?
> 
> We leave at the weekend for the Portsmouth to Bilbao crossing with a Pet Friendly Cabin. Great eh? I just know my wee boy is going to take up all of the bed!!!!
> Thats if the van turns up, doesn't break down, if the snow doesn't come and we get snowed in, if the gales don't stop the ferries from running... if if if if if if if if... arghhh...


Thank you, I could not find anything about that actually and the lady I spoke to said no.

I have now booked a LWB van from Way2Go Hire and taking my stuff and animals and my son on ferry from Portsmouth to Santander, then driving from there.

This seems cheapest way and probably most fun 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Stravinsky

sunny sunshine said:


> Thank you, I could not find anything about that actually and the lady I spoke to said no.
> 
> I have now booked a LWB van from Way2Go Hire and taking my stuff and animals and my son on ferry from Portsmouth to Santander, then driving from there.
> 
> This seems cheapest way and probably most fun
> 
> Enjoy your trip


Ask Ann to book the ferry for you, I think they get better rates than you will


----------



## sunny sunshine

Stravinsky said:


> Ask Ann to book the ferry for you, I think they get better rates than you will


Thanks, yes they gave me their membership to book and saved 15%. Both really helpful.


----------



## lhb9879

*WARNING: way2go van hire*

Just to let you all know, we used way2go van hire and had a really bad experience with them so beware! we had hired the van for 5 days (very expensive) and on the 4th day they were calling me a thief, saying I had to give it back already. Even after phone calls and messages we managed to sort it out, they still took 100GBP off of my credit card without my permission once I'd returned the van with a full tank of petrol. Trust me, keep well away.


----------



## Stravinsky

lhb9879 said:


> Just to let you all know, we used way2go van hire and had a really bad experience with them so beware! we had hired the van for 5 days (very expensive) and on the 4th day they were calling me a thief, saying I had to give it back already. Even after phone calls and messages we managed to sort it out, they still took 100GBP off of my credit card without my permission once I'd returned the van with a full tank of petrol. Trust me, keep well away.


Seems very strange. Ive recommended them to loads of people who have been very happy. I used them myself last month with no problem

Having known them for 6 years what you describe it totally out of character and if they treated all (or even a few) of their customers like that they wouldnt have a business would they

As I know them I wont remove the name and shame thread myself


----------



## lhb9879

I don't want to do harm to anybody, just wanted to share my experience so that maybe somebody else won't fall into to same problems that I did.


----------



## Mykap

*pets and Lutons*

Used W2go last month for our permanent move to Javea. Excellent service, met me at train station when I picked up the van saving me a taxi fare. Thorough inspection of van and I was on my way. At the Spanish end drop off was no problem either. 

A word of caution though.... ref pets and nothing to do with W2G

I booked the van on the tunnel filling in all the right bits of the online booking form including the fact we were in a luton van. Declared the dog and was charged £18 for him.

On arrival at the tunnel I was told 'you can't go through the tunnel with a dog mate' WTF I've paid for him and you took the money? 

'Yeah but you're in a Luton, if it was a transit no problem but a Luton its not allowed....'

All to do with the height of the van and the fact Lutons have to go in the freight carriages. Not at all clear on the tunnel web site. 

We had to drive to Dover and get a ferry (£180 ouch). Delayed us by 5 hrs and caused much stress. 

As for the tunnel booking I complained and they have allowed me to reuse the booking later in the year - wow thanks.


----------

